# Chocolate Overload Cheesecake - Rich & Satisfying



## smoking b

Ok here is how I make my chocolate cheesecakes & the topping that I put on my last one that made it even better.

Here is the parts list for just the cake...

Enough oreo cookie crumbs to line the bottom of your springform pan & halfway up the sides - I used 17
1  bag chocolate chips - semisweet 12 oz.
3 8 oz. packs cream cheese
1 can sweetened condensed milk - 14 oz.
2 tsp vanilla extract
4 chicken eggs

9-10" springform pan

If you want to make the topping for it you will also need...

6 oz. heavy cream
1 cup chocolate chips - semisweet
1 cup milk chocolate chips













PICT0154.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






Start by letting your chicken eggs & cream cheese come to room temperature.

Once that happens preheat your oven to 300*













PICT0155.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






Turn the oreo cookies into crumbs.













PICT0156.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






I had slightly over 1 1/2 cups when done.













PICT0157.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






Take your springform pan













PICT0158.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






& line the bottom & halfway up the sides with the oreo crumbs - press them into place.













PICT0160.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






Melt your chocolate chips in a double boiler or make one like this  ^^













PICT0161.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






Starting to melt nicely...













PICT0162.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






Now that your cream cheese is up to room temperature put it in a mixing bowl.













PICT0163.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






Mix until the cream cheese is light & fluffy then













PICT0164.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






add the sweetened condensed milk & the vanilla













PICT0165.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






mix just enough to get them blended in.













PICT0166.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






Add the room temperature chicken eggs one at a time &













PICT0167.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






once again mix only enough to get them blended in.













PICT0168.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






Now add the melted chocolate chips about 1/3 at a time & yup you guessed it...













PICT0169.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






mix just enough to get everything blended.

The reason for this is if you overbeat the mix then it will rise way up in the oven & there is a very good chance it will crack when it falls...













PICT0171.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






Scoop the mix













PICT0172.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






into your springform pan & put it in the oven for possibly an hour & 5 minutes depending on your individual oven. I check mine at the 50 minute mark. Pull out the oven rack that your cheesecake is on & see how shaky it is - you want it to jiggle a bit like jello but not so much that if you cut into it you would have soup. If it shakes a bit & you can touch the top & have it feel sort of firm then it is done. If it shakes too much & is not done bake it for another 10 - 15 minutes & check it again. It sounds complicated but it's not bad  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

                                              DO NOT BAKE IT UNTIL IT HAS NO SHAKE AT ALL!!

Once the cheesecake is done baking turn the oven off & let it stay in there for 30 minutes with the door closed making sure that you

                                                                            DO NOT PEEK!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0176.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






After the half hour take your cheesecake out & put it on a cooling rack. I like to run a knife around the edges of mine at this time - it seems to do a good job of keeping it from cracking as it cools. Once it is completely cooled down cover it with plastic wrap & put it in your fridge for 8 hours or more - I usually let mine in overnight.

If you just want the chocolate cheesecake then you are done at this point. If you want to make the ganache topping though continue on - it's worth it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0179.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






Take your 6 oz. of heavy cream & bring it to a simmer then remove it from the heat.













PICT0180.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






Take your 2 cups of chocolate chips & add them to the cream one at a time.













PICT0183.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






Keep stirring as the chocolate & cream mix together.













PICT0184.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






Once they get mixed switch to a whisk & mix it till it gets very smooth then let it cool a wee bit.













PICT0181.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






Get your cheesecake out of the fridge.













PICT0182.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






It has settled nicely with no cracks at all...













PICT0185.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






Pour the ganache on top & spread it out evenly.













PICT0186.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






Put it back in the fridge till it's firm & your chocolate overload cheesecake is ready to slice & eat!













PICT0187.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






If you like chocolate & you like cheesecake you will fall in love with this dessert.













PICT0193.JPG



__ smoking b
__ May 12, 2014






I will probably always put this topping on my chocolate cheesecakes from now on!

So there you go... If anyone makes one let me know what you think of it


----------



## tonyabeachlover

I am SO trying this very soon! :) Thank u so much Smoking B for sharing this! I will let you know how this wonderful dessert goes for me!


----------



## paulharding

Thank you yet again! You have shown this in a way that makes someone like me feel like even I could pull one of these off maybe!


----------



## beeflover

Thx! Will give it a try


----------



## daveomak

*THANKS MUCH !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

I needed another reason to eat chocolate and cheese!


----------



## smoking b

TonyaBeachlover said:


> I am SO trying this very soon! :) Thank u so much Smoking B for sharing this! I will let you know how this wonderful dessert goes for me!


You're quite welcome Tonya  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  


paulharding said:


> Thank you yet again! You have shown this in a way that makes someone like me feel like even I could pull one of these off maybe!


You're welcome man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Give it a try


----------



## smoking b

beeflover said:


> Thx! Will give it a try


You're welcome man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






JaxRmrJmr said:


> I needed another reason to eat chocolate and cheese!


It never hurts to have another reason


----------



## smoking b

DaveOmak said:


> *THANKS MUCH !!!!!!!!!*


You're quite welcome Dave  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I bet you like it


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

That looks awesome SB, :drool.   Wow, I really have to try this for sure.... Thanks for sharing !  :biggrin:


----------



## leah elisheva

Jeremy, your photos and follow-along posting series (for each of your great meals) are just terrific! Like a professional step by step cooking show, you really bring it alive here, and so beautifully! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## ak1

Smoking B said:


> Ok here is how I make my chocolate cheesecakes & the topping that I put on my last one that made it even better.
> 
> Here is the parts list for just the cake...
> 
> Enough oreo cookie crumbs to line the bottom of your springform pan & halfway up the sides - I used 17
> 1  bag chocolate chips - semisweet 12 oz.
> 3 8 oz. packs cream cheese
> 1 can sweetened condensed milk - 14 oz.
> 2 tsp vanilla extract
> 4 chicken eggs
> 
> 9-10" springform pan
> 
> If you want to make the topping for it you will also need...
> 
> 6 oz. heavy cream
> 1 cup chocolate chips - semisweet
> 1 cup milk chocolate chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0154.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start by letting your chicken eggs & cream cheese come to room temperature.
> 
> Once that happens preheat your oven to 300*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0155.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the oreo cookies into crumbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0156.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had slightly over 1 1/2 cups when done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0157.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your springform pan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0158.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & line the bottom & halfway up the sides with the oreo crumbs - press them into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0160.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melt your chocolate chips in a double boiler or make one like this  ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0161.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to melt nicely...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0162.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that your cream cheese is up to room temperature put it in a mixing bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0163.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mix until the cream cheese is light & fluffy then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0164.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add the sweetened condensed milk & the vanilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0165.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mix just enough to get them blended in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0166.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add the room temperature chicken eggs one at a time &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0167.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once again mix only enough to get them blended in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0168.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now add the melted chocolate chips about 1/3 at a time & yup you guessed it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0169.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mix just enough to get everything blended.
> 
> The reason for this is if you overbeat the mix then it will rise way up in the oven & there is a very good chance it will crack when it falls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0171.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scoop the mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0172.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> into your springform pan & put it in the oven for possibly an hour & 5 minutes depending on your individual oven. I check mine at the 50 minute mark. Pull out the oven rack that your cheesecake is on & see how shaky it is - you want it to jiggle a bit like jello but not so much that if you cut into it you would have soup. If it shakes a bit & you can touch the top & have it feel sort of firm then it is done. If it shakes too much & is not done bake it for another 10 - 15 minutes & check it again. It sounds complicated but it's not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO NOT BAKE IT UNTIL IT HAS NO SHAKE AT ALL!!
> 
> Once the cheesecake is done baking turn the oven off & let it stay in there for 30 minutes with the door closed making sure that you
> 
> DO NOT PEEK!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0176.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the half hour take your cheesecake out & put it on a cooling rack. I like to run a knife around the edges of mine at this time - it seems to do a good job of keeping it from cracking as it cools. Once it is completely cooled down cover it with plastic wrap & put it in your fridge for 8 hours or more - I always let mine in overnight.
> 
> If you just want the chocolate cheesecake then you are done at this point. If you want to make the ganache topping though continue on - it's worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0179.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your 6 oz. of heavy cream & bring it to a simmer then remove it from the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0180.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your 2 cups of chocolate chips & add them to the cream one at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0183.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep stirring as the chocolate & cream mix together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0184.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once they get mixed switch to a whisk & mix it till it gets very smooth then let it cool a wee bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0181.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your cheesecake out of the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0182.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has settled nicely with no cracks at all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0185.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pour the ganache on top & spread it out evenly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0186.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put it back in the fridge till it's firm & your chocolate overload cheesecake is ready to slice & eat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0187.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like chocolate & you like cheesecake you will fall in love with this dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0193.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably always put this topping on my chocolate cheesecakes from now on!
> 
> So there you go... If anyone makes one let me know what you think of it


Really!!! You had to post this recipe!!!! Some people have no shame!!!!

I am so going to try this recipe very soon. 

I'm going to make it, I'm going to eat it, and I hope you feel guilty 'cause I'm gonna get fat!!! I sincerely hope that you feel guilt & shame for what you have started!!!


----------



## woodcutter

As good as those cookie cheese balls were I'll take your word on this one. I have everything on the grocery list. Thanks!!


----------



## tonyabeachlover

This is now on my to do list for tomorrow! I'm so excited!


----------



## chef jimmyj

WOW, not my thing, I am a NY Cheesecake with Fresh made Strawberry Compote kind of guy, but my Wife would go BANANAS for this. Her B-day is next month and I will make this. Thanks for the tutorial...JJ


----------



## smoking b

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks awesome SB,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Wow, I really have to try this for sure.... Thanks for sharing !


Thanks Justin  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It's a very satisfying dessert!


Leah Elisheva said:


> Jeremy, your photos and follow-along posting series (for each of your great meals) are just terrific! Like a professional step by step cooking show, you really bring it alive here, and so beautifully! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


Thank you very much for the compliments Leah!


----------



## disco

I'm so glad I didn't miss this. Thanks for the great recipe, Jeremy.







Disco


----------



## smoking b

AK1 said:


> Really!!! You had to post this recipe!!!! Some people have no shame!!!!
> 
> I am so going to try this recipe very soon.
> 
> I'm going to make it, I'm going to eat it, and I hope you feel guilty 'cause I'm gonna get fat!!! I sincerely hope that you feel guilt & shame for what you have started!!!


Sorry man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  


Woodcutter said:


> As good as those cookie cheese balls were I'll take your word on this one. I have everything on the grocery list. Thanks!!


You're welcome Todd  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I bet this will move way up on your list of favorite desserts  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






TonyaBeachlover said:


> This is now on my to do list for tomorrow! I'm so excited!


Cool - enjoy!


----------



## smoking b

Chef JimmyJ said:


> WOW, not my thing, I am a NY Cheesecake with Fresh made Strawberry Compote kind of guy, but my Wife would go BANANAS for this. Her B-day is next month and I will make this. Thanks for the tutorial...JJ


You're welcome Jimmy  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Let me know how she liked it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Disco said:


> I'm so glad I didn't miss this. Thanks for the great recipe, Jeremy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disco


Thanks & you're welcome Disco  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Enjoy!


----------



## tonyabeachlover

I made it Smoking B! It is in my refrigerator till 2moro. I will make the topping then for it. I tasted the batter it had a wonderful taste cant wait!!! :) :)


----------



## tonyabeachlover

Woodcutter said:


> As good as those cookie cheese balls were I'll take your word on this one. I have everything on the grocery list. Thanks!!


Mr. Woodcutter I just found the cookie cheese balls because of you. They look wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## smoking b

TonyaBeachlover said:


> I made it Smoking B! It is in my refrigerator till 2moro. I will make the topping then for it. I tasted the batter it had a wonderful taste cant wait!!! :) :)


Cool  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Enjoy!


----------



## tonyabeachlover

Your cheesecake is incredible Smoking B! I got a crack across the top of mine but the topping covered it up :) My bf likes it too :) I ate so much I thought I would throw up but it was so worth it! Thank you again! :)


----------



## smoking b

TonyaBeachlover said:


> Your cheesecake is incredible Smoking B! I got a crack across the top of mine but the topping covered it up :) My bf likes it too :) I ate so much I thought I would throw up but it was so worth it! Thank you again! :)


I'm glad you like it Tonya!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Did you run a knife around the edge after you took it out of the oven?


----------



## paulyetter

This is on my wife's list for next weekend as I am not a baker at all. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## smoking b

paulyetter said:


> This is on my wife's list for next weekend as I am not a baker at all. Thank you for sharing!


You're welcome man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Enjoy


----------



## tonyabeachlover

No I didn't run a knife around it! DUH!!! I totally forgot to! I bet that's why it cracked!!! Thanks Smoking B the cheesecake was awesome!


----------



## smoking b

TonyaBeachlover said:


> No I didn't run a knife around it! DUH!!! I totally forgot to! I bet that's why it cracked!!! Thanks Smoking B the cheesecake was awesome!


I'd say there is a good chance that had a lot to do with it... Glad you enjoyed the cheesecake!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

This turned out really well!  Especially considering that it was my first adventure into cooking cheesecake.  Followed the recipe to the "T" except I used a few more Oreo's and sprinkled some chopped roasted almonds on top.

This is very good stuff, however, a little goes a long way.  I'll have to share with my choco-holic mom-in-law.  She will love it.

Here's what I ended up with.  No cracks either - beginners luck.  It looked good cut as well, but my picture was fuzzy so I didn't include it.













IMG_0730.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ May 19, 2014






We had one of our neighbors over for ribs.  She loved the cheese cake as well.













IMG_0731.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ May 19, 2014


----------



## kcguy

I'm pretty proud of my cheesecakes and I see some similarities in my recipes and this.  One thing I have done for a long time to help prevent cracks is to bake with the pan sitting about 1/3 of the way in a larger pan of water.  With a springform you need to seal the pan in foil or something similar.  I fill the larger pan with boiling water and then put the springform in and start baking.

Another tip:  Instead of running a knife around the pan, line the pan with parchment paper.  A circle on the bottom and a strip around the side makes it pop right out.


----------



## smoking b

KCGuy said:


> I'm pretty proud of my cheesecakes and I see some similarities in my recipes and this.  One thing I have done for a long time to help prevent cracks is to bake with the pan sitting about 1/3 of the way in a larger pan of water.  With a springform you need to seal the pan in foil or something similar.  I fill the larger pan with boiling water and then put the springform in and start baking.
> 
> Another tip:  Instead of running a knife around the pan, line the pan with parchment paper.  A circle on the bottom and a strip around the side makes it pop right out.


Thanks for the tips  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I've messed with this enough over time though & made enough of these cheesecakes to know that there is no need for a water pan if you follow my directions. I know a lot of people use them for other cheesecake recipes but to me it's just extra work with mine - nobody I know that follows my recipe has any trouble with cracks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

I've tried the parchment paper in the past too but it is much quicker & easier for me to just run a knife around it versus cutting the paper to size & making sure it stays where it needs when filling the pan...

Enjoy making cheesecakes man - they are a great treat!


----------



## smoking b

JaxRmrJmr said:


> This turned out really well!  Especially considering that it was my first adventure into cooking cheesecake.  Followed the recipe to the "T" except I used a few more Oreo's and sprinkled some chopped roasted almonds on top.
> 
> This is very good stuff, however, a little goes a long way.  I'll have to share with my choco-holic mom-in-law.  She will love it.
> 
> Here's what I ended up with.  No cracks either - beginners luck.  It looked good cut as well, but my picture was fuzzy so I didn't include it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0730.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ jaxrmrjmr
> __ May 19, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had one of our neighbors over for ribs.  She loved the cheese cake as well.


Nice looking cheesecake man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   If you follow my recipe closely you don't have to worry about getting cracks  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   & yes it is a very rich & satisfying dessert - glad you enjoyed it


----------



## kcguy

Smoking B said:


> I've messed with this enough over time though & made enough of these cheesecakes to know that there is no need for a water pan if you follow my directions. I know a lot of people use them for other cheesecake recipes but to me it's just extra work with mine - nobody I know that follows my recipe has any trouble with cracks.


I make mine almost exactly as you do - probably no need for the water but it's one of those things I've always done, it's how I learned, so why change?  Sorta like all that reading about a water pan in a smoker I guess.  Some folks say your smoker will roll away and flip you off if you don't use one, some folks say they never do.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






> I've tried the parchment paper in the past too but it is much quicker & easier for me to just run a knife around it versus cutting the paper to size & making sure it stays where it needs when filling the pan.


I started doing that because the best knife I had to get around the pan scratched the non-stick coating.  There's been a lot of cakes made without non-stick coating for sure so that's something I put on myself.  Maybe I was fixing a problem that did not exist but man it sure comes out easy.  More work than a knife?  Probably.  It takes some time (mostly waiting) to make a good cheesecake so I hesitate to change what works for me.  Of course the "mistakes" always taste good.

Ever messed with crème fraîche in your cake?  I use that with excellent results.  (not trying to take away anything you shared here, just conversing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  )


----------



## smoking b

KCGuy said:


> I make mine almost exactly as you do - probably no need for the water but it's one of those things I've always done, it's how I learned, so why change?  Sorta like all that reading about a water pan in a smoker I guess.  Some folks say your smoker will roll away and flip you off if you don't use one, some folks say they never do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started doing that because the best knife I had to get around the pan scratched the non-stick coating.  There's been a lot of cakes made without non-stick coating for sure so that's something I put on myself.  Maybe I was fixing a problem that did not exist but man it sure comes out easy.  More work than a knife?  Probably.  It takes some time (mostly waiting) to make a good cheesecake so I hesitate to change what works for me.  Of course the "mistakes" always taste good.
> 
> Ever messed with crème fraîche in your cake?  I use that with excellent results.  (not trying to take away anything you shared here, just conversing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah I understand where you're coming from - over time I just eliminated all the unnecessary things to make it as efficient as possible for me - this is where I am at as of now...

I make some from time to time to use but I don't use it as often in my chocolate cheesecakes as I do in some of my other ones.


----------



## texasgal81

Oh dang it Jeremy. As if I don't have enough desserts the extended family goes crazy over, now I've got to add this one. And small confession - in all my 32 years I've never made a cheesecake! :icon_redface: Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## smoking b

texasgal81 said:


> Oh dang it Jeremy. As if I don't have enough desserts the extended family goes crazy over, now I've got to add this one. And small confession - in all my 32 years I've never made a cheesecake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to give it a try.


Lol don't worry - I've eliminated all the "fluff" from this recipe - if you follow it fairly close you will be surprised how easy it is to make a great cheesecake. Then you can let everyone think you've been making them for ages  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Enjoy the cheesecake & let me know what you think of it after you try it


----------



## texasgal81

Smoking B said:


> Lol don't worry - I've eliminated all the "fluff" from this recipe - if you follow it fairly close you will be surprised how easy it is to make a great cheesecake. Then you can let everyone think you've been making them for ages  :biggrin:   Enjoy the cheesecake & let me know what you think of it after you try it  :beercheer:



I got quite a few cake/cakeballs orders for clients this weekend, but will def be down to trying it out after memorial day. Thanks again!


----------



## paulyetter

My wife has this in the oven now for tomorrow. I will let you know how it turns out Smoking B.


----------



## paulyetter

Your cheesecake was a great success Smoking B. My wife was nervous but followed your recipe exactly and it turned out perfect. She got several compliments too. Thank you from both of us!


----------



## smoking b

paulyetter said:


> Your cheesecake was a great success Smoking B. My wife was nervous but followed your recipe exactly and it turned out perfect. She got several compliments too. Thank you from both of us!


You're quite welcome man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Glad you enjoyed the cheesecake


----------



## brett74

I made your cake and it was very good. It was my first attempt at a cheese cake. the top cracked on me, but the topping covered it all up. thanks for sharing this recipe.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

This is an old thread but it is still go-to for chocolate cheesecake.  My daughter turns 10 tomorrow and this is what she requested for desert instead of cake.  Of course she requested Popeye's fried chicken which saves me from cooking for once!


----------



## GaryHibbert

I thought I had gone through the complete dessert list on the forum.  How did I miss this one??
Miss Linda is gonna hate you when I make this one, Jax.
I, however, say Thank You!!!!
Gary


----------

